# Sent Email



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi John
Sent email this morning regarding my order.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Tracey has replied. Thanks for the chase up 

We do try to get back to people with in 1 working day, you would not believe the amount of emails we receive a day - lol

Cheers, 

Johnny.

p.s it will be with you Saturday I have just been told.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks:thumb:


----------

